# Today, 6/29/16 in the garden (pic heavy)



## crimbfighter (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's today's crop from the garden. The Japanese Beetles are really starting to attack. Time to spray..

1.




2. That moment of pure ecstasy.. You know what I'm talking about 




3. The voyeurs




4. Their destructiveness is amazing




5. BFF's for life!




6. Just a nice pose for me




7. This just reminds me of me. Face down, ass up in the garden... 




8.




9.




10.




11. And finally a flower


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 29, 2016)

I never thought I'd be looking at x-rated bug pics

lol

great macro shots!!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I never thought I'd be looking at x-rated bug pics
> 
> lol
> 
> great macro shots!!


Haha, maybe I should have labeled it NSFW..


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 29, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## nat3wall (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow great detail!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2016)

Cool stuff.  Was this with your home made lighting rig?  What lens are you using again?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent


Thanks!



nat3wall said:


> Wow great detail!


Thankyou!



SquarePeg said:


> Cool stuff.  Was this with your home made lighting rig?  What lens are you using again?


Thanks. Yeah, it's my lighting rig. I made some more modifications last week to it, so it's projecting light better now. I'm using my Nikon 105mm f/2.8. Most images are shot at f/20 to get enough DOF.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 30, 2016)

I forgot about this one.


----------



## Emanuel M (Jul 4, 2016)

You have great images.
The only thing not so good is the light diffusion.
You have to soften that flash light 

Those bugs are highly reflective, it's a pain in the A** to shoot them without reflections.

Everything else is nice - good detail and well focused.

Nowadays I use something like this most of the times 

Cheers


----------



## annamaria (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice shots! Loved the captions [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

